# Converting Graco 395 to AAA



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey there!

So I have used the search function but seems theres little talk about converting an airless to an air assisted airless (AAA). I have a Graco 395 that I use for fine finishes (Oil base, lacquer, mostly stuff with cabinetry) that I am looking to convert to an AAA gun. 

Most of my questions revolve around the compressor requirements for an AAA gun. There was a post on a forum where a guy has an airbrush compressor hooked up to his, then another who has a 2 gallon compressor hooked to his.

I'll be fabricating a rolling cart to have the 395 on the bottom with the compressor on top of it. I am looking at a california air compressor to stick on top of it. https://www.amazon.com/California-A...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=Q3A5Y4RND3MG61EGSN4W

I am open to any opinion or facts, if i cant find a compressor that I can put on the cart then I wont be doing it due to the transportation of everything.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The Graco compressor for the 395 finish pro is 3.2 cfm. The one you linked to is too small. I do not think it would provide enough air to make it worthwhile doing the conversion.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

You can search posts by MikeCalifornia. He created a thread this last year where he paired a compressor with a G15, small compressor & pump. I was actually surprised how well his results were, given how small of compressor he used. I was always under the assumption that most HVLP guns needed more scfm's out of their compressor than what Mike used, but he proved me wrong. You can also look into LVLP guns. DeanV has had some posts on those, and was kind enough to give me some great advice when I first looked into them a few years ago.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for the lead, I found MikeCalifornia's thread on it. Looked like a 3 gallon pancake compressor. What do you think his CFM's were at 20 psi? I have a 10 gallon steel that puts out 6 cfms at 40 psi that I know will work because I use a couple different hvlp guns and run my texture gun off it. It is loud and heavy though, which defeats the purpose of a "mobile" AAA.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Have you priced out an actual AAA? Your SW rep would probably be chomping at the bit to make you a deal. I have one and can't say enough about it. It's a game changer for me. A tool that gives me a competitive advantage when I'm bidding fine finish jobs. Not only that, but I'm convinced it pays for itself with the amount of material saved because the transfer efficiency is much better than an airless. It's better than an HVLP because it's pumps out more gpm and no frequent refills of a cup gun. Just my two cents. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I will have to stop in and see what my price is one of those machines. I am donating cabinet finishing to a house that is going to be built for Habitat for Humanity here in Bend Oregon and wanted to get an air assist before. (Whether I convert or buy)

Do you have the 290 or 390? What tip would you recommend for lacquers?


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

ThreeSistersPainting said:


> I will have to stop in and see what my price is one of those machines. I am donating cabinet finishing to a house that is going to be built for Habitat for Humanity here in Bend Oregon and wanted to get an air assist before. (Whether I convert or buy)
> 
> Do you have the 290 or 390? What tip would you recommend for lacquers?


I have the 395. It's been more than a year now since we've sprayed lacquer, but we used a 310 ff tip. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------

